# Is it worth messing with?



## Bowtie41 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,
I have been a member for awhile but never had the time to persue my interests in FTA.Now,I may be able to try to between other projects for the "boss",lol.Decades ago,I used to install C-band for friends and family,so I'm not a total noob,but with anything recent I definately am.I was looking at my old stuff the other day,and wondering if any of it would still work.I have an older SkyStar 2 v2.3 card(also bought a remote) I put in my PC but have never setup a dish for,2 BUDs(8',10'mesh) disassembled(Jacks good,not sure about LNB,both C-band I think)SEVERAL old receivers(Gen. Inst.,STS,Amplica,etc,some with VC modules,but I'm sure thats outdated).
Anyway,I was wondering if I would get ANYTHING,by hooking up either dish(really used to love wild feeds).I really never dabbled into Ku,either.But being out of it for SO long,I have several questions:
1. Can it be done with 1 dish?meaning,is there something other than C/Ku (Ka?)I would need to have another dish for?I have almost 1-1/2 acres so room is no longer an issue.
2. Would I need to make the dish arc in the other axis(up/down),would I gain anything by doing this(Is Ka in same "track" as c/Ku?)??
3. A local cable installer gave me a huge spool of the coax they use for outside pole-to-pole :righton: It appears to have a heavy ground molded into it.I know "in the old days",you needed a multi-line from the Rx to the dish.Is this still required?
4. Will the Skystar do all of it,or would I need another card for FTA locals,etc.(was thinking of adding plain TV tuner card)
5. After looking at all the new TV antennas(ex.CM 3679,SolidSignal 8200 series)They look like plain 'ol roof antennas,would the old style work on a rotor?(have 1 of those too),can an old one be altered to improve it?
Any insight you can provide will be most helpful,Thank You!


----------

